# WTB rifle tripod



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I am looking for a tripod somewhat like this. The place that I was looking at has an 8 week waiting period


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

http://precisionrifleblog.com/bog-pod-xsr-xtreme-rifle-rest/

Bog pod, with one of these.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't see the need to strap/clamp your rifle to a tri-pod. I don't know maybe you don't have arms...????. If you need to move your rifle for a shot, I think it would impede doing so. JMO... I use a bog-pod tri-pod. I was using a bog-pod bi-pod for awhile, the tri-pod is a bit more steady. The only thing I don't like about bog-pod is the locking mechanism for the legs... not very durable... nothing a self tapping screw won't fix...but then you can't adjust the height.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a bog pod bipod..and arms ????. I was thinking if the tripod have a a rotating head like my big pod that it wouldn't be impeding.but I like to hear other people input because I don't have a lot of experience with them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All depends on how and what you will hunt.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My take on any shooting sticks, is this. I will always use sticks if I have the opportunity. If you are hunting predators I would use just sticks, like Eric stated. I think your gun being strapped down would impede movement, and a tripod is great if you are shooting at longer ranges, but in my opinion 100 yds or less the plain old shooting sticks will do fine. Also, when I go out shooting I use my sticks, I dont shoot off a bench or use bags unless I am working up a load.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

The bog-pod tri-pod has a swiveling rest. I use the tri-pod all the time unless I forgot to put it in the Jeep. The main reason I use a tri-pod is to have my firearm at the ready, secondly... it's nice to have a steady rest. third: I am not sittin, lying or kneeling on the ground here. Last but not least, "minimal movement".
When I am on a stand and before I start calling I put my rifle on the tri-pod pointing in the direction I think something will come from. A few times all I had to do is slowly move my head down an inch to look through the scope. Other times I've had to lift the rifle off the tri-pod to shoot. One little rock or bush in your way can foul your plans quickly. By all means get what works for you. If the $200 shooting tri-pod thing doesn't workout for you, Ed can tell you how to make one for free ????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, here is a trick when you hand call for having your rifle ready. Take a small strap of anything that can be attached to your hunting coat or shirt (whatever you use). Like a piece of thick cloth about an inch wide and fold it in half. Figure out the length by holding your rifle like you are going to shoot and have someone take the strip of cloth and fold it around the butt stock where it hits your shoulder., take it above the top and hold the two end on your jacket or shirt. Then attached them there someway. Now when you get on stand place your rifle like you always do on your sticks and then place the butt stock in the folded strip of cloth, it will sit there and be ready without having to hold it, and your hands are free to use on the calls. I have a turkey vest that has a small pocket just in the right place and that is what I use.

.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Ed, I know a few guys at Arizona Predator Callers who use the pocket. One guy did a little demo and he swears by it. If I find a light weight leafy camo jacket that doesn't break the bank I just might sew on a pocket. My Natural Gear camo shirts have a pocket it's just on the wrong side.????


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I mostly hunt at night which I know you guys can't do much. My rifle clamped in a pig saddle on a ball head on a primos trigger tripod. Leaves my hands free for scanning and ready at a moment's notice free to move left/right up and down.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

